

Google Tech Talk (2010): AI in Civilization 4 - ralfd
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJcuQQ1eWWI

======
ralfd
The other Civilization thread reminded me of this one hour presentation by
Soren Johnson, the lead designer and AI programmer of Civ 4. It is also
interesting to note that Civ 4 has a big mod scene and in patches/Mods the AI
was extended (Better AI Mod). Also the sequel Civ 5 changed the approach to AI
heavily (I dislike it).

